# Mr. Hardwick's: New Hardshot - JELLYDOTS!



## method1 (15/6/20)

*JELLYDOTS* is a completely *reworked and improved* recipe based on our SUGARDOTS juice.
Juicy mixed* fruit jelly candy* coated in *sugar*, available now!​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick (15/6/20)

method1 said:


> View attachment 198516
> 
> 
> *JELLYDOTS* is a completely *reworked and improved* recipe based on our SUGARDOTS juice.
> Juicy mixed* fruit jelly candy* coated in *sugar*, available now!​


Who is stocking this @method1 ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (15/6/20)

Slick said:


> Who is stocking this @method1 ?



I'll update with stockists ASAP!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/6/20)

You good thing you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (17/6/20)

En route to Flavourworld & BLCK, should have stock this week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Flavour world Sa (19/6/20)

Morning All !

Stocks is available online 
https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/mr-hardwicks-hard-shots

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/6/20)

This looks very interesting

When it says "mix it your way" - what does that mean?
Are there different flavours that you mix together?
Or does it mean you mix it to the strength of nic you want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (21/6/20)

Silver said:


> This looks very interesting
> 
> When it says "mix it your way" - what does that mean?
> Are there different flavours that you mix together?
> Or does it mean you mix it to the strength of nic you want?



Hi Silver

It means a few things, one is that the suggested mixing % is just a suggestion, you could use less or more of the concentrate depending on your tastes.
You could add sweetener, or you could add ws-23 or menthol (both of which work great with this flavour)

You could also mix it with other one shots or add other flavours (a dash of cream takes this recipe in another quite delicious direction) - we have another one coming soon that goes incredibly well with jellydots when mixed together. And then of course you can add nic to your preference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick (21/6/20)

method1 said:


> Hi Silver
> 
> It means a few things, one is that the suggested mixing % is just a suggestion, you could use less or more of the concentrate depending on your tastes.
> You could add sweetener, or you could add ws-23 or menthol (both of which work great with this flavour)
> ...


Now I'm even more excited to receive mine tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/6/20)

method1 said:


> Hi Silver
> 
> It means a few things, one is that the suggested mixing % is just a suggestion, you could use less or more of the concentrate depending on your tastes.
> You could add sweetener, or you could add ws-23 or menthol (both of which work great with this flavour)
> ...



Oh wow, that sounds amazing
Thanks @method1 !

This is a great concept and I hope it gets developed further with more mix n match
Without having to do proper DIY I can feel like a wizard!
I know how to adjust how much menthol I add, lol!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (18/7/20)

Just want to say this is a awesome juice! Not my flavor profile at all, but I have mixed the last from the first hardshot I bought for my daughter. She has not had the opportunity to try it yet. I have a childhood weakness for Jelly Tots and this is Spot on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (20/7/20)

Cornelius said:


> Just want to say this is a awesome juice! Not my flavor profile at all, but I have mixed the last from the first hardshot I bought for my daughter. She has not had the opportunity to try it yet. I have a childhood weakness for Jelly Tots and this is Spot on



Thanks for the feedback, glad you enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

